# processor usage by games



## sukesh1090 (Dec 1, 2010)

guys does a game uses full strength of the processor which is available? because when i play most wanted it uses about 80-90% of my processor though i have read in many websites that its recommended requirement is 2.0GHz.if i add more ram and a good graphics card does the use of processor by the game decreases?


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 1, 2010)

^^ in your case as you using IGP (no graphics card in your signature) so you can't turn details high enough. so games use the necessary power. add a graphic card (entry level one) turn graphics settings to mid or the resolution to the max & see. the processor usage should be around 100%.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Dec 1, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> ^^ in your case as you using IGP (no graphics card in your signature) so you can't turn details high enough. so games use the necessary power. add a graphic card (entry level one) turn graphics settings to mid or the resolution to the max & see. the processor usage should be around 100%.



you mean if i add better graphics card the processor usage will increase???why as i already told you the recommended is 2.0GHz and it is for high resolution and graphics know?then why it uses the full processor power?


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 1, 2010)

actually i mean is, if you add a graphics card than you'll be able game at high resolution. & at high resolution or say added details level your processor will be stretched. but at low resolution the processor isn't stretched fully.

recommended i.e. full utilization only when you add a card. ok, take an example.

take a car with a top speed of say 150mph. you speed it up & it reaches 120-130mph but recommended or max official speed is 150mph. & its really hard to reach that speed. add NOS (in case of PC, its the graphics boost). the car will easily race to 150mph & will try go even fast but can't go as car's max speed is 150mph. i.e. the NOS is being bottlenecked by the max speed of car. something that you'll observe if you add a mainstream card like HD57** or GT44* or above.

hope my "odd style" of explaining cleared your doubts


----------



## sukesh1090 (Dec 1, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> actually i mean is, if you add a graphics card than you'll be able game at high resolution. & at high resolution or say added details level your processor will be stretched. but at low resolution the processor isn't stretched fully.
> 
> recommended i.e. full utilization only when you add a card. ok, take an example.
> 
> ...



I got it.here NOS means addition of better graphics card and it goes for the full use of available system power(car will easily race to 150mph) it goes to 100% processor usage and wants to use more but fails as it is already 100%(will try go even fast but can't go as car's max speed is 150mph) and in my case the maximum car speed is 2.8GHz.am i right?


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 1, 2010)

^^ yup. you got it buddy.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Dec 1, 2010)

thank you.


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 2, 2010)

my pleasure helping you


----------



## Varunnagwekar (Jan 26, 2011)

Nice way of explaining Sam. Cheers!


----------

